# Yet Another ZP inquiry



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Soooo now that I have Lacey actually WANTING to eat, I am greatly bothered that even with feeding three small meals a day, she's still looking and acting hungry and she INHALES the kibble. She doesn't even try to chew it. And THEN she belches louder than I've heard any animal or human belch in my life.

Anywho, I have been considering a raw diet for her, as she has terrible terrible breath and she's a little on the gassy side (burping-wise, not out the other end).
I've been told a raw diet would help with these issues, as well as maybe slow her down on the eating process. I am unable to feed anything that isn't pre-made, though. I just don't have the patience or the time, or even the freezer or floor space. 

This has brought me to considering ZiwiPeak. I don't know much about it, but I know it'd be healthier for her. I'm just wondering if there's anywhere that has samples of it or something, as I would need to order it offline and she is so darn picky about her foods. She's currently eating Blue Buffalo Small Breed kibble, and it is the ONLY THING she has not refused to eat.

Aside from locating samples, what's the best place online to order it?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

My recommendation would be find a store to order it for you! My local natural pet supply store orders Stella and Chewys for us at no extra cost, and this week I had them order the 2 lb bag of ZP as well. If you do a little search on the forum youll find a lot of posts/links with deals on ZP online if you choose to go that route. The company will send free samples to you, sometimes it takes awhile. I think we waited maybe three weeks?
Dont get your hopes too high about it being a miracle cure for breath though, Leo has nice clean teeth but always has stinky cat breath!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Reese and Miley said:


> My recommendation would be find a store to order it for you! My local natural pet supply store orders Stella and Chewys for us at no extra cost, and this week I had them order the 2 lb bag of ZP as well. If you do a little search on the forum youll find a lot of posts/links with deals on ZP online if you choose to go that route. The company will send free samples to you, sometimes it takes awhile. I think we waited maybe three weeks?
> Dont get your hopes too high about it being a miracle cure for breath though, Leo has nice clean teeth but always has stinky cat breath!


I'm just hoping she won't smell like a sewer. I'd be HAPPY if she smelled like cat breath. Anything would be better than her current state. -gags-
There's only one pet store around here that isn't a chain, and they're kind of ummm......to put it as nicely as I can, "expensive and dumb".
I'll see if I can get the company to send samples. Thanks!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

ZP has helped my Chloe's gas issues. Even on 100% raw she farts so bad it makes my eyes water, on the ZP she doesn't smell at all so maybe it will work for Lacey's burps. I don't think it will help with her gulping though, mine love it so much they slup and gulp and get it down in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

I would love to switch to ZP cause its much easier as its pre-made but the closest store to me that sells it is 2hours away  so i just decided to feed raw. 

I searched the site and found a thread where someone said they called zp and ask for a sample because they where wanting to switch to their brand and zp sent samples free 
Here is the link... http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/59689-free-ziwipeak-samples.html

Here is another one... http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-diet-nutrition/59512-ziwipeak-samples.html


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I only buy it online. I get free shipping so it saves time and money.

The free samples were some time ago. Some said samples took weeks. Others said now that they sell sample packs they were directing people to those. I think it is 8oz for 9.95.

If you get no response let me know. I feel so strongly about the food, I could send you some.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I only buy it online. I get free shipping so it saves time and money.
> 
> The free samples were some time ago. Some said samples took weeks. Others said now that they sell sample packs they were directing people to those. I think it is 8oz for 9.95.
> 
> If you get no response let me know. I feel so strongly about the food, I could send you some.


I sent them an email. If I don't hear back in the next few weeks or don't receive anything, I will definitely let you know. Thanks! I'm really anxious to try something different with her. I love Blue Buffalo's foods, but if I can get her to eat something even better, it will make both of us happier.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Blue Buffalo has some great foods!

She will eat what you provide so giving her a high quality food is what she deserves. Unlike us she cannot choose so you have to keep choosing well for her.

You are doing so well for her having such great concern for her nutrition which will be very linked to her health.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Blue Buffalo has some great foods!
> 
> She will eat what you provide so giving her a high quality food is what she deserves. Unlike us she cannot choose so you have to keep choosing well for her.
> 
> You are doing so well for her having such great concern for her nutrition which will be very linked to her health.


She's such a picky dog. I was SO happy when she finally chose a food after all the bags of kibble I bought for her to try. I was even happier that it was a very high-quality one she chose, and one I knew all the ins-and-outs of, after having worked for Blue for a while. If she won't eat the ZP, I'll be trying to convince her to at least eat Blue Buffalo's newest grain-free food, Freedom. 
My ferrets eat a mix of Blue Wilderness Duck for kitties and Wellness Core. Nothing but the best for my kiddos!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

If you don't hear back in a few days send them another email. I had to email them twice to get a response and they said they never received the first one. I didn't realize they now sell sample packs, they may not do free samples anymore if that's the case. I honestly don't think there's any chance she won't like it, mine went nuts for it. I ended up choosing Stella and Chewys instead bc Leo and Reese who have sensitive tummies both got diarrhea from ZP. I just got a 2lb bag today to start mixing in with Mileys food though as she is such a waif I'm trying to add a few more ounces and hope ZP will help. If you can find Stella and Chewys in a store/a store that will get it for you it's only slightly more effort and much cheaper than ZP- $15 for a 3.1 lb bag vs $29 for a 2.2 lb bag of ZP (that's what I paid at least).
Good luck!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Reese was never big on kibbles, he ate what I gave him but always kind of picked at it. He ate Blue ok, I switched them to Orijen after blues recall and he LOVED it- it's the only kibble he ever got excited about and would scarf down and lick his bowl. If she's picky and you can't get or she won't eat the premades try Orijen/Acana if you haven't already.
Ha! Spoiled little ferrets


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I sure wish everyone understtod how important their nutrition was as you clearly do!


----------

